# aggressive maltese



## lambert (Apr 4, 2011)

rescued a 4yr old abused male maltese 10 mos ago...history of biting.. I took him with NO dog experience AT All...but figuring with love he would be fine and not bite us! Well, that worked great for a few months..he weighs 7#, adorable/obnoxioius, so cute (now realizing that translates to very ill mannered)..I had no dog experience so I let him lead the show..ie..sleep w/ me...stare at us while we ate..walk ahead of me...chase the cat..go "crazy" if i put my shoes on or got my car keys out...jump all over visitors; sitting in their laps - demanding attention...etc....sometimes i would scold him, saying..get down..but guests would say, no..he's ok..he's adorable!.
Well, he has bitten us...the vet, 2 of my sisters...*and more importantly..my 17 yr old daughter lived w/ me when I got him...he was fine w/ her...she went off to college, and came home for first time..he wouldn't let her in the door! He growls to the point that he gags himself..so, we went to dog behavioral specialist, we did the leash, having her feed him, (he won't eat, growls and walks away), I started for the first time implementing rules..ie..not allowed on bed or sofa..etc...well, I had never given him commands until now...so when I give him orders...he growls and snarls at me, runs under my bed, where he will growl and choke and gag for hours..sometimes throwing up under my bed! When she comes home for weekends, he will not eat for entire weekend..so now I am pissed and don't want to give him food till wed! lol
I know I have ALOT of work to do...not just because he growls at us..but whole behavior..being overly nice to strangers is just as bad! 
Please give some tips on where to start! Thanks






















.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

http://iaabc.org/consultants

I'm afraid you need more help than what we can offer here. Without dog experience, you need someone holding your hand with a case like this. Good luck!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Yes. Find yourself a good trainer/behaviour consultant that is familiar with fear and fear aggression. The hiding, not wanting to take treats etc is indicative (in my experience) of fearful behaviour. Yes, you have not worked with the dog much, but just so ya know..walking ahead of you, sleeping in the bed, staring while you eat are not the issue. Not TEACHING the dog appropriate behaviours in a positive manner and establishing rules is an issue..the above list of behaviours mean nothing when it comes to manners and training. Many dogs are allowed to do all of those things and are NOT problem doggies. This is not about dominance.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree, my dogs are allowed on the bed, on the couch, etc. But, they've been taught "off" and will get off if asked. Also, they walk just a few steps ahead, still with a loose leash, because I want their walk to be fun, I let them sniff and explore a bit. But, they know "heel" and "wait" so I can get them closer to me if needed. Those behaviors don't mean anything....
I hope you're able to find a good trainer/behaviorist to help you!


----------



## lambert (Apr 4, 2011)

I had him neutered a week ago. He bit me twice while I was trying to muzzle him to put a diaper on him, so he wouldn't lick wound. He bit my daughter twice because she walked past him. He doesn't only bite once, after he bites hand, he lunges to stomach! I did take him to a behavioral specialist...I am kind of at wits end!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Before you had him neutered, how was he doing? Was there any improvement?
After surgery, dogs are sometimes in pain, crankier than normal, tired, groggy, a number of things. The one and only time my dog bit me was after he was neutered. He wasn't in his normal frame of mind.
Good luck with the behaviorist.


----------



## RedChase (Mar 13, 2011)

There are so many opinions and methods in Training, I will not post my opinion on any forum because it will always open a debate. The only thing i could recommend is what was said above: Get a good trainer that you believe could help you and your dog. Don't be discouraged if it does not work out the first time, the methods may not suit you or your dog. Keep looking until a method works for both of you.


----------

